# Plusieurs comptes iCloud (un par utilisateur) ?



## macfred2 (20 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, il y a de plus en plus d'iPhones à la maison. Moi, ma femme, ma fille...
Pour le moment on a tous le même compte iCloud dessus, soit le miens. Est-ce judicieux qu'elles se créer un nouveau compte chacunes afin qu'on ai chacun le notre ?

Merci de vos lumières.

Fred


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Septembre 2014)

La synchro iCloud est activée sur les trois iPhones ?
J'entends par là que toute modifications sur le carnet d'adresse, par exemple, est répercutée sur le cloud ainsi que sur les autres périphériques liés à ce compte (le tien).
Si oui, alors vous partagez le même calendrier, les mêmes contacts, les mêmes rappels, les mêmes notes, le même trousseau, le même flux photo,...
De plus, si chacun d'entre vous sauvegarde l'appareil sur iCloud alors vous partagez 5Go à trois.
Vous n'avez peut-être rien à vous cacher (ce qui est somme toute normal au ceint de la famille) mais ça ne coûterait pas plus cher que chacun ait son propre compte.
Attention toutefois, dans le cas où le carnet d'adresse est bel et bien synchronisé par le Cloud, ta femme et ta fille perdront tous les contacts de leurs iPhones respectifs si elles configurent leurs iBidules avec un nouveau compte. Ça tombe sous le sens. Il est à prendre en considération qu'un re-remplissage du carnet est nécessaire.
Leur flux photo sera vide aussi (mais pas leur pellicule).
Enfin, s'il me parait nécessaire que chacun ait son propre compte, il est de mon devoir de te prévenir que cela ne sera pas sans conséquences dans votre cas.


----------



## macfred2 (21 Septembre 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse claire et précise Lamainfroide


----------



## les_innommables66 (21 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Pour compléter :
- il est possible de conserver un carnet d'adresse, (et/ou un agenda), utilisable à la fois par plusieurs personnes de la famille : très pratique par exemple pour éviter à ta femme et toi de saisir tous vos amis en doublon
- ta femme peut déclarer son compte iCloud "principal" sur son iPhone ; mais elle peut également ajouter sur son iPhone ton compte iCloud (ou un compte iCloud "commun" que vous créerez) et en utiliser agenda, carnet d'adresses... (selon cases à cocher dans les réglages iPhone).
- ainsi elle peut gérer des contacts "en propre" sur son compte
- les contacts sur ton compte seront partagés, et toute motif apportée par l'un de vous sera répercutée sur les deux iPhone
- tu peux également avoir un compte à part pour gérer "tes" contacts ; ta femme ne les verra pas.

Alternative (mais mêmes principes) : vous avez chacun votre compte iCloud que vous ne partagez pas, et vous créez un compte iCloud "partagé", qui sera activé sur chaque appareil.

C'est extrêmement pratique ! (une fois que bien compris et paramétré)

Cordialement,
Nicolas


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Septembre 2014)

Je ne connaissais pas ces possibilités.
Je m'en vais me pencher dessus.


----------



## macfred2 (21 Septembre 2014)

Super merci à tous les deux pour tous ces renseignements.


----------



## macfred2 (28 Septembre 2014)

Alors voici ce que j'ai fais. J'ai créé un compte iTunes pour chacun d'entre nous. Puis j'ai mis en place le partage familial en tant que gestionnaire, puis ma femme et ma fille en tant que membres et c'est exactement ce que je cherchais. On partage certaines infos via le compte Family (calendrier, rappel) et les apps. Et chacun a des infos persos en plus (contacts, comptes mail). Et je peux tracer ma fille avec Localiser ou Trouver mes amis 
Bref Apple c'est cool


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Septembre 2014)

Chacun de son côté mais tous ensemble. 
Bonne continuation.


----------

